# Intoxicado released our first single



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Last summer I bugged everyone on here to vote for us to open for Aerosmith and it paid off, I thank everybody who did vote. If any of you were waiting to hear some studio work from us, well we are still working on the debut CD, but to tide everyone over, we released a single to wet the appetite while the rest of the disc is getting finished. If all goes well, it will be ready sometime in July. If you want to check out our song called "Rock and Roll Ain't Pretty", you can do so by going to our myspace page at www.myspace.com/intoxicadomusic 

Thanks,
CB


----------

